# Three Little Pigs gone wild



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Three pigs trigger fire in rural Serbia*
Wed Jan 10, 8:56 PM ET

A farmer's home in northern Serbia was destroyed in a blaze caused by three pigs that broke out of their pen, walked into the living room and knocked over the TV, police said Wednesday.

The television tube burst, starting a fire that spread through the house late Monday in Temerin, 50 miles, northwest of Belgrade, local police said.

No people were hurt, but the pigs perished.

The farmer was out at the time, police said.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

MMMMM fresh bacon!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

**Long, boring grapegrl story alert!**

Yikes...this reminds me of when I used to own a pygmy goat. She had to be bottle fed (her mom rejected her) so I kept her in the garage at first because she was literally no bigger than my cats! She had a little pen for sleeping and an area to go to the potty, but otherwise had the run of the garage. One day, while I was at work, my cats let her in the house via the interior door (yes, I said "cats"...one of my black cats, Sylvain, and his mentor, the late, great Charles would team up and could open any door with a knob). I came home to find the goat taking a nap on the couch. Luckily, that's the extent of trouble I've had with livestock in the house.


----------

